# 3D glasses Which ones



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

We rented Coraline and noticed that one side of the disk is 3D this begs the question "Which glasses"


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ashtonian said:


> We rented Coraline and noticed that one side of the disk is 3D this begs the question "Which glasses"


Coraline needs the Magenta and Green glasses. They are a new version of the standard Red and Green glasses. Same glasses used in Journey of the Center of the Earth Blu-Ray. Don't know if you will be able to find them at the corner store.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Coraline needs the Magenta and Green glasses. They are a new version of the standard Red and Green glasses. Same glasses used in Journey of the Center of the Earth Blu-Ray. Don't know if you will be able to find them at the corner store.


OK I can get them from http://www.rainbowsymphony.com/

Thank You


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmm, so you can't use the 3D glasses they give you at the movie theaters to watch the 3D movies? At any rate, I saw Coraline at the movies and I thought it was spectacular. Enjoy!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ashtonian said:


> OK I can get them from http://www.rainbowsymphony.com/
> 
> Thank You


 Be careful. As I said before, the Coraline 3D glasses are different than the standard red-green glasses.

You are better off getting the correct glasses here:

http://www.amazon.com/Coraline-3D-G...e=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1252250160&sr=8-12



Casey21 said:


> Hmmm, so you can't use the 3D glasses they give you at the movie theaters to watch the 3D movies? At any rate, I saw Coraline at the movies and I thought it was spectacular. Enjoy!


The 3D glasses used in the theater have polarizing lenses which is completely different than the home video version of the glasses.


----------

